# Itchin' and Scratchin'! - Hope's Pickle Factory - Background



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

Starting on a backdrop building for an expansion I'm hoping to make progress on this winter.

Our youngest has no namesake building on the layout, so this will be *Hope's Pickles Factory*. Clapboard clerestory with corrugated metal lower walls.

My two main goals of scratch building apply:
1 - utilize as many "found" materials for creativity and budgetary purposes
2 - try out new techniques and tricks picked up from the forum pros

First up - some corrugated plastic scraps (5 for $1 - recycle shop) and green foam to make up the basic building structure.









Next - found a cool Spiderman place mat at Dollar General ($1) with really interesting texture on the back...









Looks like a sort of standing seam metal roofing after primer and some paint...









Next - foil covered craft paper ($2 - Michael's). 









After priming and chrome paint, looks like metal to me. And a whole bunch of it to boot!









Lastly, after messing with Word for a while, was able to make some signs I really like. This is my most successful attempt at attaching the sanded sign to the clapboard...









Hopin' to wrap up this project this weekend. As always thanks for your comments and suggestions.

~Kingred


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Love that sign, looks heaps realistic.

Are those windows scratch built too, or store bought ?

EDIT:
Just noticed the 'nail holes' in the weatherboard, this thread is the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Broox - 
windows are Tichy - I don't have time or ability to make anything like those.:thumbsup:

~Kingred


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Kingred,

You are the master of detail.

How in the world did you contour that pickle sign to the clapboard??? Do tell ... it's incredibly convincing!

We had another pickle shop here recently:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=10515

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Hope's Pickles - Completed!*

As I hoped, I was able to make lots of time and finished this project in one week! 
Total cost = about $7 (including Tichy windows / not including paint & supplies)

Got to try oil paints for the first time. I like the way the siding (my favorite from Michael's) came out and I don't think I went overboard with the rust (comments?). :?:









As planned, it is a background building, but I like the way it frames some other buildings, so it may live on the layout for awhile.

















Today's scratchin' on a dime quiz - can you name the items used for stovepipes and exhaust fan? (those with kids in the house have an advantage :-bd) My favorite is the exhaust fan.









Questions: Should there be some sort of flashing / tar along the seam between the clapboard and the roofing?
How do you handle the joints around the base of chimneys & stacks / pipes? 

Thanks for your feedback and suggestions,
~Kingred


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

kingred58 said:


> How do you handle the joints around the base of chimneys & stacks / pipes?


Something like this effect?
http://www.jamesisaacstovesandchimneys.co.uk/280_210_csupload_44519507.jpg?u=821172930

I think its usually a Lead Flashing. 
Not sure what you'd use for it in the model world though. A square of grey paper, glued (pretty heavily, if you get what I mean) to contours of the roof material.


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Broox - that's exactly what I'm thinking I need. Now to put it together....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

There would be flashing (copper, zinc) between the 1st-floor roof and the clapboard, but it would be tucked under the roof, and tucked behind the clapboard ... you wouldn't see much.

Typically lead flashing around a chimney flue, sometimes piece-wise step flashing.

TJ


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Cheap Goose neck Lights*

Thanks for all the responses and tips on flashing and such. I will definitely being applying those. Roofs / etc. seem to be the most challenging for me...I'll be watching all your threads for tips!

Started messing with some goodies I picked up at our local craft store, Dan's Crafts & Things. Might be the best craft store ever! They have a website for those of you that are web based shoppers!

Had this one in mind for a while. Need some gooseneck lights for building signs? Here's a recipe for some neat ones - for 15 cents each:









Just earring parts...but when reversed and trimmed up a bit...









Check out these light fixtures:
















Meets my needs! ...and my budget!









*Help* - any tips for homemade weathering of brass / shiny metal bits (without the toxins, please)?

~Kingred


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

That is brilliant!

hmm, not sure how to weather that brass/shiny... apart from giving them to my kids for 2 minutes.

Could try a texta, maybe? Atleast it will rub off easily if it doesn't look right


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The lamps look great ... clever use of five-n-dime parts!

Maybe add some sort of washer/base where they poke through the clapboards? I think most real-life lamps would have a base.

As for weathering ... drop a spare one in some seawater for a few hours or a day or so, and see what happens. I suspect it'll tarnish/weather nicely. Of course, not much seawater 'round your parts, but try some salt in tap water, along with some dirt (for some minerals).

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks TJ. Great ideas.

Got it! Sequins - should fit perfectly onto the base and flush nicely to the clapboard.

Now to find me some seawater...

~Kingred


----------



## yellowiron (Mar 8, 2009)

Absolutely Brilliant
Super build,thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That is awesome! I love the bending straw for smoke stacks.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I hadn't noticed those before you said it. Very clever, indeed!


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

*a second look...*

If you liked the straws, I bet you'll appreciate the exhaust unit:
















Any guesses?

~Kingred


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A cigar tube cut end?

A wine bottle plastic cork thing?

You are clever with the whateveritis ...

TJ


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

Highlighter cap. 
Caught my eye for months, just couldn't figure out where to use it...

Ah, the joy / curse of HO Vision!
~Kingred


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Love it! Very clever, indeed!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW! Kingred those are really super ideas. Who woulda thunk it. Thanks for posting these tips as I intend to be using them all sooner or later,especially the lights. Pete


----------

